# Mystery snails die a mysterious death



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all I have a 55g tank doing great. My son has a 20l that was housing some 5 mystery snails and some neons. Been fine for many months. All snails happy and on the move. There are a few live plants but I assume they eat algae mostly and left over flake food from the fish. I noticed the other day a dead snail....in fact just a large empty shell. The rest were fine for a week or so. I did a normal weekly partial with normal stress coat etc...nothing unusual. A few days later two of the four remaining ones were dead. In the shell but dead. Yes I know how to tell. Yesterday I noticed the last two were sluggish not moving much but alive. Today both dead and loosely fell from shells. Odd since all the water checks out fine with my master API test kit..the fish are thriving, there is space at the top for air of about two inches or so, no real change in water temp other than perhaps a few degrees during the water partial the other day but just the usual few degrees warmer when I add pretty much. Odd. Any ideas? There is one more snail...we added a month or so ago that is younger about the size of a a dime and seems to be fine. The others could not be that old as they were that big several months ago and were about an inch and half in size when they died but had been cruising along just fine. Water change? Other ideas? Thanks. *c/p*


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I was cruising through mystery snail sites looking for a cause of one of my snail's deaths. One breeder seemed to suspect a virus that activated in snails if their immune systems became weak.

For that many snails together, I'd definitely supplement feed them. Any veggie that is high in calcium like zucchini, or kale is good. I tend to use organic, just in case. I put a slice of zucchini in a veggie clip at night, then remove it the next morning.

My best guess is that they were very active because they weren't getting enough to eat, and then as they weakened, the virus struck.

But I'm not an expert with snails.

Chessie


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was going to suggest the supplemental feeding of zucchini as well. Mine LOVE it! As soon as it hits the floor of the tank, all 3 seem to hone in on it and come "running" so to speak.

What is your pH, kH and gH if I may ask? (Just wondering 'cause you said everything was fine on the master kit.)

I've had 2-3 Mystery snails die on me, with supplemental feedings, great water params, and really hard water. The shells look almost like they are eroding which makes NO sense, since my pH, kH, gH are all great for snails, plus I have a piece of cuttle bone in there for them as well as the zucchini. Maybe it's the virus? (Which I had no idea about, so thanks Chessie!)


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I just tried giving my snail organic baby spinach. He loves it!

Chessie


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I had my mystery snail randomly turn up dead one day. No idea why either. A virus sounds possible, although my snail was an only mystery snail child so to speak.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

According to the article I read, the breeder suspected it was something that remained dormant in their systems, because snails in different tanks that had come from the same tank all got sick in the same manner when stressed. If it is a virus, it could be like a form of snail HIV that stays in their system from the store until their immune system is taxed, and then it blows up.

But that is just me postulating. I have no real idea.

Chessie


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL Summer! XD "Only snail child." You're too funny!


----------

